# A real life situation



## IMAA (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi, guys I just wanted to share a little something that happend here about 20 mins away from the city I live in, in a small rural country town.  I mean if something like this can happen there where thier is little to no crime at all, and involving Teenagers it can happen anywhere at anytime.  
When people ask why I train or study to defend against a knife in today's modern "handgun" driven world... Its because of the instances, that a knife may one day be used against me and I may have to defend against it to save my life.  Its amazing the amount of Martial Artsist I hear that say ahh being attacked by a knife is a thing of the past etc....well this article will prove otherwise.  

http://www.thestarpress.com/articles/8/011550-7078-001.html 

If it can happen here, it can happen anywhere on any given day with any given circumstance.  

This poor kid was only 18yrs old with his whole lie ahead of him and even though I dont know the whole story its kinda sad that this type of thing happens today.

thanks


----------



## Disco (Dec 24, 2003)

Two adults (18) were drinking and both had weapons. Brass knuckles and a knife. Don't sound like a poor innocent got tagged by mistake here. Any loss of a young life is bad, but this was just stupid. This falls under you play with fire, you get burned.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?&threadid=272058


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 29, 2003)

At least where I have worked stabbings and cuttings significantly out-number shootings (and are probably under-reported).
What those who down-play knives fail to realize is that, barring CCW permits, most civilians are limitied to carrying utility knives.  In addition, most convicted felons, while they may have guns availible, will tend not to have them on their person.  They know that there is no justification and they are risking federal time.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.indystar.com/articles/0/106571-4740-009.html



> A razor blade was found on a dance floor after police shut down the event


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 29, 2003)

Apparently 5 cut or stabbed in an area bordering my jurisdiction (news via one of my students); one in the back, one in the face, 3 on hands/arms.
Details to follow if I can come up with anything.


----------



## J. Lee (Oct 25, 2004)

At a motel , a stranger was questioning a friend and i . 

Skipping the questions asked by the stranger ;
{i noticed him shift his body weight & lower his left arm.} 

Immediately , i shifted my weight to my left foot and moved to his right side .
His emotions elevated the closer i moved to his right side.
While he dealt with the invasion of his personal space , i moved away quickly.

We didn't sleep at that motel !
My friend said,"that the stranger had an ice pic".

j lee


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 25, 2004)

Disco said:
			
		

> Two adults (18) were drinking and both had weapons. Brass knuckles and a knife. Don't sound like a poor innocent got tagged by mistake here. Any loss of a young life is bad, but this was just stupid. This falls under you play with fire, you get burned.


You got it.  It also says how important the 'intangible' elements of MA training are:  Judgement, personal pride, ethics (usually in the creeds and such).

I sympathise with the family over the loss, but that does not excuse the bad choices involve.

I remember two Marines in Okinawa were horse playing "WWF" style and one kicked the other in the throat and killed the other.....bad choices all around.

I don't think that the 'gun emphasis' is a bad thing, just a reality of how far the force/weapons a person has to be aware of facing (theoretically) can go when you train for self defense.

If anything, I think that MA training tends to underplay/emphasize weapons awareness/familiarization training for some reason.

I think the media leaves us gun phobic, though.


----------

